# Gibraltar: Britain in the sun Channel5 Sat 8th June



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

Just giving British Expats in Spain and of course British Expats in Gibraltar the
'heads up' on the Channel 5 documentary being broadcast ( in the UK on Channel 5 )
this weekend ( Saturday, 8th June )

*Gibraltar: Britain in the Sun*

*Quote from the Channel 5 website:*

Gibraltar: Britain in the Sun, an observational documentary series producedby Shiver,
an ITV Studios company, about Gibraltar, one of the world’s smallest overseas
territories.

With the blessing of Gibraltar House and the support of the Gibraltarians and expats,
the series weaves a fantastically original narrative about a beautiful, sun-drenched
rocky outpost that is a reflection of life on mainland Britain.

Two miles long and only one mile wide, Gibraltar is a wedge-shaped lump of
limestone at the bottom of Spain and crammed inside are 27,000 larger than
life Brits. Free roaming apes contrast with the red phone boxes and
traditional British Bobbies - Gibraltar is Britain in the sun.

It may only be two square miles but size doesn’t matter when you have characters
as big as the Gibraltarians. The programme has gained access to The Border Police
and Customs, the hospital, the airport, navy, mortuary, wedding planner, lifeguards
as well as the numerous characters living and working in the docks, beaches and
tourist attractions.

Michelle Chappell, Commissioning Editor of News, Current Affairs and Documentaries,
says: It turns out Gibraltar is a honey pot of wonderful characters – loud, proud
and loving a much simpler way of life. I hope our viewers will enjoy this unusual
access which is both illuminating and amusing.

Finally *Top Gear* was seen filming in Gibraltar on tuesday.
So expect a Top Gear - Gib special in the new season.

:clap2:


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Lieut Campers said:


> Just giving British Expats in Spain and of course British Expats in Gibraltar the
> 'heads up' on the Channel 5 documentary being broadcast ( in the UK on Channel 5 )
> this weekend ( Saturday, 8th June )
> 
> ...


I have been to Gibraltar twice, that was once too often for me. I was glad to get back in Spain after each visit


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

I enjoyed it when we visited, for being one of the most surreal experiences I've ever had!


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Channel 5 ?

What is that? Must be something you get in the UK!

Sounds an interesting programme.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

olivefarmer said:


> Channel 5 ?
> 
> What is that? Must be something you get in the UK!
> 
> Sounds an interesting programme.


Channel 5 is quite a strong signal in much of Spain (or so I've been told).


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Channel 5 is quite a strong signal in much of Spain (or so I've been told).


Was a strong signal. Since the 1st satellite change last year the Cds is one of the worst areas to be able to receive any of the 5's.
I get it at various times of the year but really need a bigger dish. Everyone is waiting though for the next 2 satellite changes to see what is actually left. 
5 was one of the only channels I ever watched.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for that.......

We have Sky - only receive channel 5 HD......It is on at 8.00 pm, Tuesday 11th, in this area......


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

olivefarmer said:


> Channel 5 ?
> 
> What is that? Must be something you get in the UK!
> 
> Sounds an interesting programme.


It is a channel which seems to exist for the sole purpose of screening tacky and dumb programmes, apart that is from the occasional European football match.

I note that this documentary is to be made by an ITV connected team...you can bet your bottom dollar it will be vulgar, brash, sensationalist and reflect little if anything of the life of ordinary 'boring' Gibraltarians.

Channel 5 just doesn't do 'serious'.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> It is a channel which seems to exist for the sole purpose of screening tacky and dumb programmes, apart that is from the occasional European football match.
> 
> I note that this documentary is to be made by an ITV connected team...you can bet your bottom dollar it will be vulgar, brash, sensationalist and reflect little if anything of the life of ordinary 'boring' Gibraltarians.
> 
> Channel 5 just doesn't do 'serious'.


What ! CSi, NCIS, CSI-New York, CSI-Las Vegas, ? Ice road truckers, Eddie Stobart, Justified, & a couple of others. Serious enough for me ! :lol:


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Channel 5 is quite a strong signal in much of Spain (or so I've been told).


The only way we get channel 5 where we live is through the Internet, but if the reception on the Internet is bad then no chance. That program I would give a miss anyway.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Aron said:


> The only way we get channel 5 where we live is through the Internet, but if the reception on the Internet is bad then no chance. That program I would give a miss anyway.


I heard pretty horrible stuff about Gibraltar. I'm never likely to go there as OH is a north Spain man, so I'd watch it if I could, just to see if it's as bad as I think it could be!


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Lieut Campers said:


> Just giving British Expats in Spain and of course British Expats in Gibraltar the
> 'heads up' on the Channel 5 documentary being broadcast ( in the UK on Channel 5 )
> this weekend ( Saturday, 8th June ) :clap2:


El prog is on at 8pm Tuesday 11th June


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Filmon.com has Channel 5 for those with a decent internet connection speed.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I heard pretty horrible stuff about Gibraltar. I'm never likely to go there as OH is a north Spain man, so I'd watch it if I could, just to see if it's as bad as I think it could be!


It's not a bad place, just not to my liking. Northern Spain I love, so I'm in agreement with your OH..
We went twice. The cafes we went to, the service was like Britain, the coffee was like England and the place was very busy. I like open spaces, that is why I live I. The mountains.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Channel 5 used to be very weak, and I was unable to get it am. Now its the best it's ever been. I think there are some really good documentaries on this channel


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

extranjero said:


> Channel 5 used to be very weak, and I was unable to get it am. Now its the best it's ever been. I think there are some really good documentaries on this channel


I think your area could be alright once they have transferred all UK channels to the new Satellite. The Costa del Sol and Gibraltar will probably lose them. Channel 5 and associated 5 channels disappeared in November. 

FilmOn is an alternative, but I have satellite broadband which isn't strong enough signal through 24 hour period.


----------



## kineton (Jul 2, 2013)

you can find links to this programme on the GibCosta site, i don't think I can post links on here but it's easy enough to find in the video section. I think all 3 episodes so far are there for people who want to watch it


----------

